# wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/



## c men

Hallo Alle, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und verstehe nicht alles, ausserdem würde ich gerne ein bisschen Hilfe mit einem Satz bekommen: "wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/" was ist NED oder ned ?? ich habe diesen Satz in einer Diskussion zwischen 2 Freundinnen gefunden, danke im Voraus !!!

Hier ist die Diskussion:

Freundin 1: König der Löwen läuft um 20:10 jeden Tag  (soweit ich des jetz gesehn hab)
Freundin 2: hmm...freitag? (; vorher komm ich leider nicht so frueh raus.
Freundin 1: okay  dann erst in ner woche... *wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/*
Freundin 2: nein, du bleibst hier!! keine diskussion (;
Freundin 1: ay ay sir 

mein schlechter Versuch:

Amiga 1: El Rey León se presenta diario a las 20:10  (por lo que he visto ahora).
Amiga 2: mmm... viernes? (; desafortunadamente no puedo escaparme tan temprano.
Amiga 1: está bien  entonces hasta la siguiente semana...* cuando ahí maneje hasta México :/??
*Amiga 2: No, tú te quedas aquí !! sin discusión alguna (;
Amiga 1: ay ay señor  (sí sí señor como sarcasmo)

Das ist alles ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen und ob ich Fehler gemacht habe, korrigier mir, bitte !!!


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

Freundin 1: okay dann erst in ner woche... wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/

Okay, dann sehen wir uns in einer Wocher... wenn ich da nicht nach Mexiko fahre :/

Está bien, entonces nos vemos dentro de una semana... si de pronto no voy a Mexiko :/

Saludos,


----------



## c men

kunvla said:


> Hola:
> 
> Freundin 1: okay dann erst in ner woche... wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/
> 
> Okay, dann sehen wir uns in einer Wocher... wenn ich da nicht nach Mexiko fahre :/
> 
> Está bien, entonces nos vemos dentro de una semana... si de pronto no voy a Mexiko :/
> 
> Saludos,



Verstanden, viele Danke... entonces ned scho = nicht schon ??


----------



## kunvla

c men said:


> Verstanden, viele*n* Danke... entonces ned scho = nicht schon ??



Sí, así es. Son cosas de los dialectos alemanes 

Saludos,


----------



## c men

Muchas gracias y buen día (vielen Dank hehe) !!!


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría: Nos vemos en una semana, si en este momento no parto ya para México.


----------



## Resa Reader

c men said:


> Hallo Alle, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und verstehe nicht alles, ausserdem würde ich gerne ein bisschen Hilfe mit einem Satz bekommen: "wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/" was ist NED oder ned ?? ich habe diesen Satz in einer Diskussion zwischen 2 Freundinnen gefunden, danke im Voraus !!!
> 
> Hier ist die Diskussion:
> 
> Freundin 1: König der Löwen läuft um 20:10 jeden Tag  (soweit ich des jetz gesehn hab)
> Freundin 2: hmm...freitag? (; vorher komm ich leider nicht so frueh raus.
> Freundin 1: okay  dann erst in ner woche... *wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr :/*
> Freundin 2: nein, du bleibst hier!! keine diskussion (;
> Freundin 1: ay ay sir



Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn du den Satz nicht verstehst, weil es sich um Dialekt handelt.  (einer Mischung aus Bayrisch und Hochdeutsch).

okay  dann erst in ner woche... *wenn ich da ned scho nach mexico fahr *

= okay, dann erst in einer Woche .... *wenn ich da nicht schon nach Mexiko fahre *(=wenn ich da nicht schon nach Mexiko unterwegs bin)

ned (bayr.) = nicht
scho (bayr.) = schon

Der erste Teil des Satzes war natürlich ebenfalls umgangssprachlich ("in ner Woche"), aber nicht bayrisch.


----------



## c men

Vielen Dank Resa Reader, deine Erklärung ist hervorragend, denke ich... ich wünsche dir einen guten Tag !!!


----------

